# Avicularia Amazonica Information!!!!



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

HELP ME!!!Does anybody have any useful information on Avicularia Amazonica!!!:2wallbang:Recieved a 3" T from a dealer and assume i have to keep this dude like any other Avic!!!Ive also heard that these guy can reach 9" plus:gasp:,...not too sure how true that is tho!!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/272243-aviularia-basic-caresheet.html


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

These guys are easy, spray once or twice a week, water bowl and your fine. They eat really well and they are pretty calm from my experience. I have some videos on youtube about them if that helps.

YouTube - Avicularia guide pt.1
YouTube - Avicularia guide pt.2_0002.wmv
YouTube - Avicularia Amazonica update


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

PEACEMAKER1987!!!!Cheers dude,....that information is just what i needed!!!!Your YOU-TUBE channel is proper helpful,...loads of information on various species,...a true tarantula GURU:notworthy:!!!Im guessing ur Amazonica is a female by the looks of it,....cnt wait till mine gets nearer that size!!!I noticed you have a P.Metallica too,....mines 4" bt still not sure on the sex,..tho its looking female to me!!!Could you upload a new video on YOU TUBE channel of your P.metallica,...a sort of overview of the species!!!!cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Course i can dude, glad you like the videos and i am glad you find them helpful. I don't pretend to be a guru, i just like to tell people how i keep my tarantulas. And so far i have not had too many problems. I hope you find them all helpful, and ill do you a video tonight.


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

PEACEMAKER1987!!!Sweet Mate,....il keep a eye on your YOU-TUBE channel for the overview!!!!Il post up some pics of my P.METALLICA too,...see if you guys can guess the sex!!!Im thinkin its female but ive seen pics of male,s on the net that look identical to the ladys!!!Cheers.:2thumb:


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

hi there !! i have a Amazon Giant Pink toe and so far I am doing very well, keeps molting without any problems, and feed very well 2, I tend to spray light mist of water once a week, and i try to keep the substrate no too wet, i belive that keep the substrate too wet makes it mouldy, and it isn't good at all. Here how looks the enclosure that i keep my avic at the moment!



















I keep the tubs, on my tortois viv, so use the heat from the viv, wich i think is just right for it.
And this how my Avicularia Amazonica has progressed throught the molting process


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

uploading your video now mate.


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

PEACEMAKER1987!!!Sweet mate,....really appreciate that!!!il try and post some pics of my P.METALLICA on a later date!!!Trying to coax her out her hide is harder said then done!!!!Not in a good mood today!!!:devil:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

The 9" bit is true... my female is a good 9" legspan at least!

Here's my lovely lady


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

She is lovely Becks, are you selling her or is she a keeper?


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

BECKY!!!By far the best pics of a amazonica,...she,s one big lady!!!!Cant wait till my juvy gets to that size!!!!!You must of got one of the first imports cos they only entered the hobby in 2007!!!Hopeing to start up a breeding project in the future with these guys,...need more of these gentle giants in the hobby!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Becky said:


> The 9" bit is true... my female is a good 9" legspan at least!
> 
> Here's my lovely lady
> 
> ...



That's stunning, looks like a big fluffy teddy with a metallic red arse:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I got 5 of these realy like em think mine are about 5 inch legspan at the minute


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> She is lovely Becks, are you selling her or is she a keeper?


She's a keeper Lisa. She's getting old now bless her, hasn't got long left i don't think 



OGRE1987 said:


> BECKY!!!By far the best pics of a amazonica,...she,s one big lady!!!!Cant wait till my juvy gets to that size!!!!!You must of got one of the first imports cos they only entered the hobby in 2007!!!Hopeing to start up a breeding project in the future with these guys,...need more of these gentle giants in the hobby!!!:2thumb:


Yep she was one of the first adult females imported. I got her from Ray Gabriel when he downsized to go to Panama a few years ago. He told me then she is old and only probably had 2 moults left in her and she's moulted 3 times with me and she's started to look a bit 'not right' lately so i don't think she has long left


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I was always led to believe that _Avicularia braunshauseni_ were the largest _Avicularia_ reaching leg spans of 7" or so? So is it true that _Avicularia amazonica_ are in fact the biggest? 

:hmm:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

My amazonica is definately bigger than 7" :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Becky said:


> My amazonica is definately bigger than 7" :lol2:


Well it seems that they gave _A.braunshauseni_ the wrong common name then haha.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> The 9" bit is true... my female is a good 9" legspan at least!
> 
> Here's my lovely lady
> 
> ...


I would like to see this next to a ruler


----------

